# My First Pic Attempt!



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

My very first attempt at posting a pic gents. Have been playing with my newly arrived, (today!), Canon S70 and thought I'd see if I can work out how to stick up a picture. Anyway, if it works, here is my PRS53 on one of Mr Taylors most excellent fliegers. Apologies about the lighting etc.. I'll have to start practising!


















Have a good New Years Eve chaps!

Best

Richard


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice one Richard









PRS53 and RLT Flieger - a classic combination









Look forward to seeing more of your collection. Good luck with the new camera.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good one Rich.

I'd show you my first pic attempt to show how good yours is. Luckily it's long since been lost - I hope


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicely done Rich, keep 'em coming.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

did roy make the strap for the watch

or did eddie make the watch for the strap?

very nice combination made for each other lets see some more of your watches rich . paul.


----------

